# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  CƠM LAM - Ẩm thực Tuyên Quang

## dungntn

_Khi  cái lạnh của tiết trời Đông tới đó là lúc báo hiệu cho một mùa xuân lại  về, ai ai cũng nô nức đón mùa xuân mới, mùa của bao điều ước vọng.  Ngoài sự chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng cho mùa xuân đầm ấm đón tết cổ truyền của dân  tộc thì ẩm thực cũng đặc biệt quan trọng nào là thịt Trâu khô, Bò khô,  Lạc sườn, Xôi, bánh trưng…  cùng với đó còn có món Cơm lam - là món ăn  đặc sắc ưa thích của đồng bào dân tôc Tày. Đối với đồng bào Tày không  chỉ ngày tết mà mùa cơm lam đã bắt đầu từ tháng 9, tháng 10 Âm lịch._ 


 
Cơm lam không chỉ là món ăn cổ truyền, mà còn là món ăn ưa thích gắn với văn hoá tộc người, với sự sống, và theo tín ngưỡng dân gian gắn với mỗi vòng đời của con người. Đây là món ăn đậm hương rừng, được chế biến rất công phu, thuận theo nguyên lý âm dương ngũ hành. Gạo được nấu trong ống tre (Mộc), với thứ nước trong chính ống tre hoặc từ nước suối nguồn (Thủy), bằng ngọn lửa nhỏ (Hỏa), trên mặt đất nơi núi rừng hoang dã (Thổ)…

Nguyên liệu chủ yếu gồm , Gạo nếp , ống tre non, cho nước vào ống và tiến hành đun một chu trình rất đơn giản, gạo để nấu cơm là gạo nương, rất thơm ngon và dẻo đem ngâm, vo sạch, rắc ít muối và nước gừng trộn đều, rồi đổ vào ống tre đã có sẵn nước. Không nén chặt, mà để cách miệng ống vài centimét, khi gạo chín nở sẽ tự bít đầy ống. Nếu ống ít nước, có thể thêm nước suối nguồn sâm sấp gạo. Sau đó, đem nút miệng ống lại bằng lá dong hay lá chuối khô. Đốt lửa dựng các ống quanh bên lửa, có thể nướng ống cơm lam bằng than củi, than tre hoặc rơm khoảng một giờ, khi cơm sủi thỉnh thoảng nhấc ra dằn mạnh ống xuống đất để gạo dồn xuống phía dưới cho hạt cơm săn chắc. Nước cạn, mới đặt ống nằm ngang và nướng xoay đều. Khi mùi thơm bốc lên là cơm đã chín. Kể từ khi nước cạn cho đến khi cơm chín, là khâu quan trọng nhất.



 
Khi  cơm chín, nhấc khỏi lửa, bấy giờ để nguội, dùng dao bóc tách từng lớp  vỏ bị cháy bên ngoài của ống cho tới khi gặp các lớp màng lụa mỏng màu  trắng ngà của ống, sẽ thấy phần cơm dài thành khúc đúng bằng chiều dài  ống tre. Khi ăn cơm, thì bẻ khúc cơm thành miếng. 

Hương  thơm, vị bùi của cơm dẻo, vị cay của gừng, vị ngọt của nước ống tre, vị  thanh thanh lá chuối, mùi của khói bếp lửa thật quyến rũ. Cơm lam có  thể ăn ngay hoặc để cả tuần mà vẫn mềm, ngon mà không bị hỏng, và có thể  ăn cùng với nhiều thức ăn khác, từ khâu chế biến đến thành sản phẩm  diễn ra rất đơn giản, từ lâu nó đã trở thành nét văn hóa về ẩm thực tại  nơi đây, tuy nhiên để trở thành sản phẩm có hiệu quả cao thì cần phải  phát huy giữ gìn để trở thành thương hiệu ẩm thực của núi rừng đông bắc. 

 [COLOR=#333333]Na  Hang – Tuyên Quang nơi núi rừng đông bắc của đồng bào dân tộc tày ai đã  đến nơi đây vào những ngày lễ tết và lễ hội ngoài du lịch, du khách  cũng nên thưởng thức món Cơm lam cùng văn hóa ẩm thực của người dân nơi  đây …/







Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Tuyên Quang* - *tour du lich Tuyen Quang* 

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Tuyên Quang click vào *du lịch Tuyên Quang - du lichTuyen Quang*

----------


## dung89

Có ống lam chắc làm cũng dễ  :Big Grin:

----------

